# Casino Spam als Blog getarnt



## Gast222 (29 Dezember 2013)

Folgende Spam mail kommt in letzter Zeit von verschiedenen Absendern:

Hallo ,

Um Monat für Monat hohe Geldsummen zu verdienen, müssen Sie kein Wissenschaftler sein.
Sie müssen kein risikobereiter Mensch sein.
Alles, was Sie tun müssen, ist, jeden Schritt meiner Methode ganz genau zu befolgen.
Falls Sie ein Besserwisser sein möchten, wird diese Methode nicht funktionieren.
Falls Sie sie genau befolgen, ist sie risikolos und Sie gewinnen viel Geld.
Jetzt bleibt Ihnen nur mehr, meinen Blog zu lesen und meine Methode selbst zu beurteilen.
Ich würde Ihnen ja ein glückliches Händchen wünschen, doch mit dem Zufall hat diese Methode nichts zu tun.
Du musst es ausprobieren, vertrau mir!
Mehr Infos...
Alles Liebe,
Mark Ward

über den angefügten Link der mail gelangt man dann auf ein blog, auf welchem ein gewisser markzk1990   zum download einer casino software rät und so fleissig Provision kassieren dürfte. Wenn mann die email adresse mal googlet erscheinen diverse solche Blogs von dem Spammer.


----------



## Goblin (29 Dezember 2013)

Wer weiß was man sich da so alles installiert. Finger weg von sowas


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (30 Dezember 2013)

Das Roulettesystem, daß hier propagiert wird, nennt sich Martingalespiel ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martingalespiel ) und funktioniert nicht (es kann kein funktionierendes Roulettesystem geben). markzk1990 bekommt einen Anteil der Beträge, die die leichtgläubigen Opfer im Casino verspielen. Casino ist aber ziemlich tot, aktuell haut man die Leute mit "Binären Optionen" übers Ohr:
https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Binäre_Optionen

Nebelwolf


----------

